# Slingshot Legality



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I decided to check into the legality of slingshots using what internet resources were available (which seem pretty good). As it turns out the only places I cannot carry or shoot a slingshot are:

A city park
A County park
A School

Also banned from each of these are firearms, bows, arrows, airguns and rockets. Also any knife that is not a folder with a blade less than 3.5 inches.

So in my yard, I'm okay (as long as the ammo does not get out of the yard, at least.) Also okay in any of the nearby undeveloped land that is not a park, as far as I can figure.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

no wrist braces, plus the usual no public places etc. Since I have naturals and vintage forks don't have to worry much most people look at them as toys...


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I looked into the law in ILL in some towns by local law they are legal unless you are a police officer and in others they are considered a concealed weapon if cayered in your pocket I think these are just city ordnances but didn't find anything in the town I live in


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

In states where wrist braces are illegal. Is that only for metal. Is paracord included. I wanna makkah the brace, or try, with speargun tubing, I wonder if the law refers only to metal braces? Chevas


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> no wrist braces, plus the usual no public places etc. Since I have naturals and vintage forks don't have to worry much most people look at them as toys...


Yep, my little sweetgum natty usually gets comments like "oh isn't that cute."  If they ever saw a 1/2" lead ball come out of it they might change their mind. LOL

The public has to be saved from those scary metal tactical slingshots with the big yellow, sloooow tubes and wrist braces. HAHAHA


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry Chivas I have no idea but I would say it would be up to how the judge interepted the law, if it gets to that level your probably screwed anyway, just sayin.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well here in the imperial, er, I mean empire state, they're legal without a wrist brace, but in my (& all surrounding) municipalies, they're banned outright, though there seems to be little enforcement, which is about the only plus to living in this sh*thole state. If you enjoy something, there's probably a law against it here.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going to refrain from further comment. I try, mods, I really do try...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

August West said:


> harpersgrace said:
> 
> 
> > no wrist braces, plus the usual no public places etc. Since I have naturals and vintage forks don't have to worry much most people look at them as toys...
> ...


Here in the UK those scary metal slingshots are still classed as toys BTW mine are set up with fast tubes but please don't tell anyone it might scare the herd :naughty:


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

While applying for a gun permit in Forsyth County N.C. it states that you cannot carry on your person while covered a gun, air gun or SLINGSHOT or it will be considered a concealed weapon.

I have been guilty and I am still guilty of carrying the dreaded forked stick and band.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

What about BareBack shooting?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> What about BareBack shooting?


In that case we're going for legislation to out law hands. Hands are dangerous. Hands are used for violent acts. We need more hand control.Back ground checks, registration, taxation ....... :looney:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hands kill...THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You do want to keep our children safe. Don't you ? :banghead:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...no body needs more than two fingers...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok . Everybody can keep their middle fingers as a reminder how they're [email protected]#$%!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Deal, but we'll have to ban assault thumbs as a compromise. 90% of the population supports this...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

90 % of the people can't be wrong.

Sheep + people = sheeple


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Deal, but we'll have to ban assault thumbs as a compromise. 90% of the population supports this...


.

its only considered an assault thumb cause most are too busy sitting on thiers. :aahhhh: HELLO !!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...a nation of sheep, governed by pigs, & owned by wolves...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

dgui said:


> What about BareBack shooting?


That's fine as the only danger is to the shooter themselves,a session would go something like this: pull back release lump of lead to the knuckle and a trip to A&E well that's how it would go in my case :rofl:


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah then no knives in restaurants,etc. A car is one of the most lethal weapons there is.its all about the user behind it.slingshots don't kill.the shooters do...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

JetBlack said:


> Yeah then no knives in restaurants,etc. A car is one of the most lethal weapons there is.its all about the user behind it.slingshots don't kill.the shooters do...


thats why the owner/operators of cars, like guns, are required to follow some basic training to ensure they know how to safely and responsibly use those devices. i am fine with slingshots being viewed as toys (toys that require a little common sense on the operators part) a fishing rod or a plastic toy sword also requires some common sense to avoid injury. we can not make this world totally safe and idiot proof.

now, can we PLEASE stop beating the dead horse n just bury the damn thing before some deluded PETA P.I.T.A. comes along n starts misinterpreting things n causing more trouble than its worth?

sorry if i come across somewhat (c)rude, but in MY OPINION this kind of pointless discussions could only hurt our beloved sport in the long run.

i hope i didnt offend anybody. 
cheers, remco


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

said well


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Tentacle Toast

"Well here in the imperial, er, I mean empire state, they're legal without a wrist brace, but in my (& all surrounding) municipalies, they're banned outright, though there seems to be little enforcement, which is about the only plus to living in this sh*thole state. If you enjoy something, there's probably a law against it here."

We live at the other side of the state......we have more 'City-its ' in this neck of the woods.....so we under stand your plight

Sara


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In our Great Nation the issue of FREEDOM has never been a over beaten dead horse that needs to be buried ! Many have died and shed their blood for it. Were certainly not going to also give up freedom of speech.

No offence


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

treefork said:


> In our Great Nation the issue of FREEDOM has never been a over beaten dead horse that needs to be buried ! Many have died and shed their blood for it. Were certainly not going to also give up freedom of speech.
> 
> No offence


couldnt agree more brother. however, sometimes its wizer to shut up.
so i will do so now. if i offended anybody, i would like to apologize for that.


----------

